# Urban Decay counter at Macy's



## noahlowryfan (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if its all Macy's but today I was at my local Macy's and the first time ever, they have a Urban Decay counter.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 23, 2007)

what macys is that?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2007)

Interesting.  The Nordstrom in downtown Chicago used to have a UD counter and got rid of it.  Now, you can only find it at Sephora and Ulta.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_what macys is that?_

 
the one at union square in san francisco


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 23, 2007)

They just opened one here this month.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 23, 2007)

I remember getting an email from UD about this. They are opening Ud counters at certain Macy's in some major cities, forgot which ones though.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Interesting.  The Nordstrom in downtown Chicago used to have a UD counter and got rid of it.  Now, you can only find it at Sephora and Ulta._

 
Northpark Mall in Dallas did the same thing. And, it was quick, too.....not long after the store opened. I think UD is majorly slept on. They have some great stuff....I think I'm in love with their lip stuff.


----------



## righteothen (Nov 23, 2007)

I should keep an eye out at the Macy's around here.  It would be interesting to get a UD, and not have to drive a ways to a Sephora.


----------



## jenii (Nov 23, 2007)

When I was a teenager, many years ago when UD first started, we had a counter at our local Macy's (well, it used to be Robinson's May). It was only there a few months, if memory serves.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

  We're opening beautiful Urban Decay departments at Macy's, starting with these two locations:

Macy's Union Square
Opening November 4
170 O'Farrell Street
San Francisco, CA 94102
415-397-3333


Macy's Valley Fair
Opening November 8
3051 Stevens Creek Blvd
Santa Clara, CA 95050
408-248-3333

Stay tuned for more Macy's store openings in 2008!  
 
Here's the email message


----------



## lalaxp (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL seriously, is aw it at the macys in Valleyfair in san jose, CA today too and i was like wow.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_LOL seriously, is aw it at the macys in Valleyfair in san jose, CA today too and i was like wow._

 
i did that too when i saw it at the one in san francisco.


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope we get one here in NYC. I love UD!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I remember getting an email from UD about this. They are opening Ud counters at certain Macy's in some major cities, forgot which ones though._

 
i hope my macy's does too, cause then id have a new 2nd job!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 2, 2007)

How funny.  It was only a few years ago that they closed their Macy's counters down.  I'd say it was about 4 or 5 years ago.  I remember going in and buying a whole slew of stuff of clearance!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Really? I always found UD at Ulta or Sephora. Never a counter. The Macys near me got rid of Clarins and now brought Bobbi Brown which opened not too long ago and now its a big hit with everyone. Its even busier than MAC. lol


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 14, 2008)

They opened an UD at Macy's South Coast Plaza


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

hmmm.. ill have to check my macys if they have it. even tho theres 2 ultas and a sephora i could get UD from! XD


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 18, 2008)

That would be so awesome! I love Urban Decay and hate going to Sephora for it. It would be awesome to have MUAs there put make-up on you as well.

I'll be looking out for my Macy's to have an UD counter as well. We're pretty well populated.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone gotten a chance to check out an Urban Decay counter? I saw one at the Santa Clara Macy's and I thought the counter looked pretty cool. There were huge UD posters on the walls and everything was silver and purple. Where as MAC has a trendy atmosphere, UD was very Urban (duh) and street to me. There was this guy who was dressed in baggy clothing (not ridiculously baggy as in having a shirt that goes down to the knees or anything, dear god!) with his brush belt and I just thought he looked like a graffiti artist. 

I wouldn't mind having more UD counters! Wish they would expand to Nordstrom though... because I don't really like Macy's.


----------



## liv (Feb 25, 2008)

Neat!  The only place I've seen UD around me is Urban Outfitters, and only the palettes.  I wonder if my Dillard's would ever get a UD counter...hmmm.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Has anyone gotten a chance to check out an Urban Decay counter? I saw one at the Santa Clara Macy's and I thought the counter looked pretty cool. There were huge UD posters on the walls and everything was silver and purple. Where as MAC has a trendy atmosphere, UD was very Urban (duh) and street to me. There was this guy who was dressed in baggy clothing (not ridiculously baggy as in having a shirt that goes down to the knees or anything, dear god!) with his brush belt and I just thought he looked like a graffiti artist. 

I wouldn't mind having more UD counters! Wish they would expand to Nordstrom though... because I don't really like Macy's._

 
I went to the one at Valley Fair and it was great, the SAs were super nice and helpful. They two I saw were dressed in all black, reminded me of MAC.


----------



## Jade1012 (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_LOL seriously, is aw it at the macys in Valleyfair in san jose, CA today too and i was like wow._

 
ahhhhh San Jose... my hometown.. *sniffs and eyes water* Valleyfair and Eastridge.. man do I miss those places and my hometown....


----------

